# Idaho



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I am seriously debating on buying an OTC tag for Idaho unit 76 archery. I'M ON THE FENCE! I'm willing to fork out the money for a non res tag and I'm willing to scout and put in the ground work...I'm just gun shy on buying a tag without having much to zero information on the unit (public). I just want to talk to someone that has a good working knowledge of the area and could give me a good idea if this unit is the best bang for my buck. I know a lot of out of staters hunt it and I have heard it gets hit pretty hard...anyone willing to help a guy make up his mind or suggest a different unit or anything is greatly appreciated. I know asking for info on this forum is like a carnal sin to most on here so I appreciate any morsel or crumb you might share! Thanks in advance!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

There are a ton of elk on the unit but also a lot of private ground. The public land does get hammered by elk hunters as well as deer hunters. I would recommend getting a property boundary chip and a GPS and work the edges of private. Some landowners are pretty cool around there and will let you hunt their land if you volunteer to help out on their property... fix fence or something. 

I helped my brother and dad two years ago up there. We killed 2 cows in 2 days on public ground. One was behind a big chunk of private. We skirted around and had it all to ourselves. The other one was right off the main road next to a bunch of elk camps. Go figure.

Last year, my wife's family had three rifle elk tags. We killed three bulls in 2 days. They were all on private ground that we got permission to hunt due to family connections. 

It's a fun unit, and you can see a lot of elk, but they are no strangers to pressure and know how to hide. I wouldn't pass up a bull if you get a chance. Not a whole lot of giants around there. Most of the riparian areas are private, but there are a lot of elk hiding in those willows.

You'll see a lot of moose and coyotes...uneducated coyotes. Bring your rabbit call.

That's all I got. My hunts up there have been short and close to roads and private property, so take it with a grain of salt, but I hope that helps. 

PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

pm me and Ill be glad to share info I know...


----------

